# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Your first anxious thought of the day.

## Total Eclipse

For those with generalized anxiety-- it's almost constant, and sometimes we don't need anything to be necessarily anxious about... (annoying, right??) but we also tend to think of things and get anxious over random things.... or fixate.... What was your first anxious thought of the day? 

Mine was "Why are the cats meowing.. is there something wrong...?"

----------


## Lunaire

My first anxious thought of the day was "I hope I didn't hurt her feelings."

----------


## Koalafan

I hope I can get some actual work done today >_<

----------


## Total Eclipse

How will I fail next week  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Will this be the day I die  ::(: . Physical and Mental health symptoms , scary thoughts. etc..

----------


## Lunaire

How bad will the roads be?  ::(:

----------


## Ironman

What else will happen today?  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> What else will happen today?



You ok?  :Hug:

----------


## Ironman

> You ok?



Today, yes.  Yesterday was pretty bad lol.
Fortunately, I had a counselor appt last evening.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Today mine was will today be the day I fall down and not be able to get back up.

----------


## Total Eclipse

How bad will the physical pain be today?  ::(:  And nausea  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

TE I am so sorry you go through so much you are so young and shouldn't have to go through what you are and have been for way to long I do pray for your healing , You do amaze me with your strength.

----------


## SmileyFace

How will my interaction go today with the company executives? Will it be as good as the other day? Or worse...

----------


## stuck1nhead

I have a quiz and haven't even read the chapter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldTheSea

Fuck, it's snowing.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Shower time Ugh I so hate taking one they freak me out!!

----------


## Koalafan

Have to get my car serviced today. I'd rather not and sit in and have some coffee!

----------


## PinkButterfly

Another day alone with my furbaby and wondering where my life went so wrong  ::(: .I know where my stinking childhood and then adulthood. I am so tired.

----------


## 1

Should be outside right nao

----------


## Koalafan

Please let this anxiety go away  ::(:

----------


## Ironman

Ugh, I got up 45 minutes early again.  I hope I can get back to sleep.

----------


## 1

Blargh!

----------


## Wishie

I'm pathetic

----------


## Member11

> I'm pathetic



Don't think of yourself like that!  :bopa:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Why the [BEEP] am I still getting mail addressed to him

----------


## 1

"Things will be ok"

----------


## HoldTheSea

I look like shit

----------


## Koalafan

I dont want to get up  ::(:

----------


## 1

5th day in a row I wake up early but not get out of bed

----------


## HoldTheSea

I hate everything.

----------


## Evo1114

I get so much anxiety over this stupid Clash of Clans game. It's really dumb. These dweebazoids take it so seriously all the time and the world collapses if I'm not perfect.

----------


## Evo1114

> What is Clash of Clans game?



 ::): 

I don't know. It's this game where you build up a base for defense and upgrade/train troops and attack other bases. I'm terrible at explaining things. But you like join a 'clan' and then you have wars against other clans. And some people take it seriously while I just do it to pass the time.

----------


## Kimbra

Why does today have to be so sunny?  ::(:

----------


## 1

Another day..

----------


## HoldTheSea

I heard a song that reminded me of someone I hate. I can't enjoy the song the same way anymore.

----------


## 1

I need to stop playing mind reader

----------


## Lunaire

> I need to stop playing mind reader



Whose mind did you try to read and why?  :XD:

----------


## CeCe

Today came too soon. Why did last night have to end so early?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well, it's after midnight, so it's a new day. My first anxious thought was about my oldest daughter. She's being pretty reclusive lately. Well, she's always a little bit reclusive, but she's being unusually quiet lately. That bothers me. We talk, and she says everything is fine. She does open up to me. A few weeks ago she broke down in tears while we were getting into the car to take her back to her mom's house. And we talked. And she said she was just feeling down. So it's not like she's not honest with me about how she's feeling and how she's doing.

I just....worry about her. I worry about all my kids. Sometimes I think that's all I do, is worry.

----------


## Otherside

> Will I have another seizure today?



Hugs 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wishie

Knew I shouldn't of ate taco bell last night

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I don't wanta go to work. But here we go. To infinity, and beyond.

Yay.

----------


## 1

"Quit starin at me"

----------


## nemmm3

"I slept in too much and don't have time to do what needs to be done today"

----------


## InvisibleGuy

This morning it was "Am I gonna get into it with that mthrfqr at that one store".

(It went fine, I avoided him. Out of the 160 stores I have, this is the ONLY, ONLY one where I've gotten into it with an asst mgr).

----------


## BrookeAshley

I don't want to go to work and feel bad all day

----------


## 1

Need to get some fresh air

----------


## Cuchculan

> Need to get some fresh air



Is it not the middle of the night there?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Please dear gods let this day go well...please......

----------


## BrookeAshley

He's going to leave me today

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Well, not if he's in his right mind, he won't. He'll regret it. I hope it works out, Brooke. But if it doesn't, then he doesn't deserve you anyway. He really doesn't.

Sometimes I think the best thing that can happen to you is losing someone. I was with my ex for 18 years. And I lost her. And, honestly, it was one of the best things that ever happened to me. Seriously.

----------


## BrookeAshley

I don't want to lose him.

----------


## Conceda

Just be who you are and be kind to everyone.

----------


## 1

Not yet

----------

